# Picking a noob bean



## DavTee (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm at the start of my coffee 'journey'. Whilst it's tempting to go bean mad, I realise it's probably wise to choose one coffee and stick to it a while so I can see how changing the process with my Gaggia Classic affects the taste without it being the change in bean taste. I know very little about coffee beans I'm afraid, so my question is; is there a 'beginners' bean, an origin, or types to keep away from because they are harder to deal with? Or should I just pick something from a good supplier and stick to it whatever it is? I do like the idea of a subscription from someone like Dog & Hat but maybe not just yet.

Any advice would be most welcome.


----------

